# laying eggs slowing down



## paramedic707 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello everyone! I can't say that I'm new to chickens but my almost one yr olds have slowed way down laying. Is it something that I've done or what is it? This is my first full yr n the first time that I've not had eggs coming daily. I used to get 13 a day now I'm down to 3 or 4 every 
3-4 days. Help please!


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

Days are getting shorter, it will soon be time for their first adult molt. Production may be sporadic until after Christmas, then they'll get back to normal.

Or depending on your breed, they may start laying well again around November.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Depending on where your at molting is going on and like the previous person mentioned the day light time is lessening .


----------



## paramedic707 (Dec 23, 2012)

We r in southwest Arkansas. All of these that are almost a yr old r rri n 1 red sex link.


----------

